

Breakthrough Braille Smartphones For The Blind - miguelrey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/04/24/breakthrough-braille-smartphones-for-the-blind/

======
Someone
This reeks of those other developments from India that get lots of publicity,
then never really materialize ($35 tablet: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
south-asia-10740817>)

'Normal' Braille cells use piezo-electrics cells that are centimeters tall,
making it infeasible to have more than, say, one line of 10 characters in
anything resembling a mobile phone. On top of that, Those cells need high
voltages to operate (200V or so), and are at least $20 a piece (yes, a ten-
character, single-font, single style, single colour display will set you back
at least a couple of hundred dollars)

So, this combines a novel technology with a very low price. Impossible? No,
but it isn't likely, either.

Also, I expect the likes of Apple, Google, Microsoft and Samsung will try and
buy this firm, if the product is real. The market for the Braille-reading
blind is minute, but imagine having that functionality in the edge of your
tablet, in a game controller (configurable tactile key layout), or possibly
even on your screen.

